# Chance of getting a loan?



## aerobubbles (5 Jan 2012)

Hi all, just joined my credit union this past year.  Have about 1300 in it now.   My intentions are to move out of the house we are renting and into a mobile while we save to fix up a cottage left to me by my parents.  
Anyways long story short what are the chances of getting a loan do you have to be a member for a certain amount of time and is it still 3 times the amount you have in you can borrow?


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

You'll need to talk to the loan officer in your specific credit union. They are all separate entities and they each have their own loan arrangements.


----------

